# How to install bagyard rear bags on a mk4 r32?



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi need help ASAP with this I'm installing my bag kit and wondering how the rear bagyard bags attach with no modification?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well you pull the springs and then replace said spring with the BagYard unit. The indention goes to the top and is what slides over the nipple. Just go ahead and install that and then go from there. Pretty straightforward, probably one of the more basic steps you could do.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Took apart my R this morning since there aren't really any pictures of the rear install on these cars. Although I have the Air Lift rears, the BagYards go in the same exact way. The cup at the top goes over the nipple and the long threaded portion at the bottom of the bag goes in the little hole on the lower control arm. Easy as that


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright awesome. Wasn't sure if I was suppose to bolt it down in any way. That's again for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope, just pop it in and you're good to go!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Damnit... I wish the MKV LCA's were as easy as this :facepalm::laugh:


----------

